# Severe Duck help needed now!



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I had another post up there about a duck which i took to the vet got him medication and a friend wanted to keep him...well that story took a very sad turn today. I now have the duck and he is in disastrous condition. I really need help with this guy. Does anyone have Terry's direct E-mail (it is too late to call) or can someone give her mine. 
I believe she has ducks. I am way out of my knowledge here. I am at [email protected] or my cell number is 818 620-6061.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is the duck's story 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/terry-help-52664.html?highlight=terry
His leg is no longer functional. The people I trusted to care for him missed 2 days of his antibiotics and now he can not walk at all. I am so disappointed and saddened by these people I trusted lack of care. When I went there and looked at his pool, I asked "no way could he have gotten the water this dirty in a day did he?" and they replied "no that is a weeks worth"....I feel so sick I trusted these people. I don't know if he was more injured during his stay now or just sick/ sicker. 
Please anyone who can help me please feel free to e-mail or call. I am open to all options here. I don't want to lose this poor guy, but I don't now how much more I can put him through. With out the ability to walk I don't see much of a quality of life a head oh him. =( 
His poop looks like watered down clam chowder! soupy white! I can not believe this is normal. I have tried looking up what healthy duck poop is supposed to look like and I can not find anything on google. 
The fact that once they missed the antibiotics and he declined so quickly after doing so well for a while makes me think it might be a sickness. google is not being helpful.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well my youtube research looking for healthy duck poop has made me realize his might be more normal that I had though. I guess staring at pigeon poops for 8 years and then looking at that come out of a bird was a bit of a reasonable shock! =p


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hang in there, I sent an email off to Terry.
Sounds like this poor baby needs urgent help.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I left Gimpie a message yesterday around noon but haven't heard back yet. I would be happy to take this unfortunate young duck if we can make arrangements.

The poops shouldn't be totally white in color. If they are, then no nutrition is getting through the duckling. It is normal for the poop to be pretty running but not normal to be totally white.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Terry.
Hope this poor duck is alright.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gimpie has been taking good care of the duck. Gimpie is most likely bringing this duck to me tomorrow. The latest thinking is that it has a nasty case of bumblefoot.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update, Terry. Hope ducky will be alright. She is lucky to have two wonderful and caring people care for her.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Daffy Has Arrived ..*

Here are some pictures of the duck that GimpieLover rescued. There are some major foot and leg issues. I suspect the right leg/ankle/foot was broken at some point. Now it is badly swollen and very hot to the touch. The left foot has developed blisters/bubbles on the top of the foot. Any thoughts/comments will be appreciated. Thank you, Gimpie, for saving this one and getting it to me!

Daffy Duck

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you so much Terry for taking this little (girl)? Daphne is a cute name lol 
Do please keep me updated.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor little baby. That must be painful. And she is such pretty baby.
Thank you Gimpielover and Terry. You guys are amazing.

The blisters look odd. Have not seen this before. Are they fluid filled? Looks like it. Maybe some trauma or minor infection. Just a thought.

Reti


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

the blisters appeared over night. The must have developed the same day that i brought it to terry. they were not there the day before thats for sure.


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I'm so glad you were able to rescue this poor little fella! Hugs to both of you for taking him in!  He looks so much better than he did in that first thread that you shared! 

Terry, I belong to a really helpful and knowledgable Pet Duck Group on Yahoo and I'm sure they can help you with any questions you have... I hope I'm allowed to share the home page of the group? It's here if you'd like to join: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/petducksrus/

I will also post a message there about what's happening here at PT so maybe some members can take a look. I remember them helping another member whose duck had blisters and her vet thought it might be a fungal infection? But I'm definitely not an expert so can't make any guesses on that.

I sure hope little Daffy gets better!!


----------

